# Wig head to prop head



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I needed I witchs head or mask for a prop but could find one that didn't look dumb but I had some wigheads so I thought maybe I can make one this is the photos of the process.well It's not as good as some could do the thought is there.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the pics. I needed to make a head this year and couldn't figure out how to so skipped it. Now next year I'll now how to do it.


----------



## frums143 (Oct 29, 2007)

pretty cool, i'll have to try this next year. to late to try now......or is it. lol


----------



## maranda3711 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you. I had the same issue this year. Now I know for next year.


----------

